
CERN moving to open source under MAlt initiative - thedragonline
https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/13/cern-microsoft-alternatives-project-open-source-software/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20166070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20166070)

